
A list of crypto readings and resources - astdb
https://a16z.com/2018/02/10/crypto-readings-resources/
======
tensor_rank_0
should say "cryptocurrency" not "crypto"

~~~
meltsice
A living language, bought and sold using cryptos.

~~~
jlarsen
Yes, its a living language. But, it makes everyone's life just a little bit
harder when you try to co-opt a very old word, with a very clear definition,
for your latest fiat currency.

Don't be a dick to mathematicians around the world. Just say 'cryptocurrency'.

------
QML
What field of computer science does BFT fall under?

